
One System, Universal Service? - how-about-this
https://technicshistory.wordpress.com/2018/07/22/one-system-universal-service/
======
zeveb
The sequel, [https://technicshistory.wordpress.com/2018/09/19/the-
unravel...](https://technicshistory.wordpress.com/2018/09/19/the-unraveling-
part-1/), is pretty interesting too.

I wonder to what extent the U.S. dominance of information technology is a
result of the fact that even when we had a monopoly telecommunications
provider, it was a _private_ — rather than a _state_ — monopoly, and how much
is the result of us breaking the monopoly fairly early compared to other
states.

------
cfmcdonald
Author of the article here. I've had a hard time motivating myself to keep
going with this series, and thus it's stalled out for a couple months. I'd be
interested to hear whether others find the direction interesting, it may help
me to decide whether to have another go at The Unraveling, Part 2.

~~~
doyoulikeworms
I really enjoyed your work and it'd be a crime if you didn't continue!

~~~
cfmcdonald
Thanks. I've decided to skip over the segment that's been blocking me and
write the next thing I was planning instead. Hopefully I will get back to it
later.

